# Topics > AI in car and transport > Cargo transport, freight transport >  DP World Cargospeed,  hyperloop-enabled cargo systems to support the fast, sustainable and efficient delivery of palletised cargo, DP World, Dubai, United Arab Emirates

## Airicist

Contributors:

DP World

Virgin Hyperloop

----------


## Airicist

Introducing DP World Cargospeed

Published on Apr 29, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Introducing DP World Cargospeed - The future of freight transportation

Published on Apr 29, 2018




> DP World Cargospeed will become the first international brand for hyperloop-enabled cargo systems to support the fast, sustainable and efficient delivery of palletised cargo.

----------


## Airicist

"A New Cargo Brand Built For An On-Demand World"

by Rob Lloyd, CEO, Hyperloop One
April 29, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Article "Cargospeed: How 1000 km/h Hyperloop technology could supercharge freight delivery"

by Nick Lavars
April 30, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Sultan Ahmed bin Sulayem unveils DP World Cargospeed

Published on Apr 30, 2018




> On Sunday 29 April 2018, DP World made history with Virgin Hyperloop One by launching the first international brand for hyperloop-enabled cargo systems to support the fast, sustainable and efficient delivery of palletised cargo. Watch DP World Chairman & CEO Sultan Ahmed bin Sulayem unveil DP World Cargospeed to Dubai's Ruler and UAE Vice President and Prime Minister HH Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid al Maktoum, joined by Virgin Hyperloop One Chairman Richard Branson, Virgin Hyperloop One CEO Rob Lloyd and Co-Founder Josh Giegel.

----------


## Airicist

The launch event of DP World Cargospeed aboard the QE2

Published on May 21, 2018




> DP World and the US-based Virgin Hyperloop One introduced their vision for the future of on-demand freight transportation enabled by DP World Cargospeed at an event hosted by Sultan Ahmed Bin Sulayem, DP World Group Chairman and CEO, and Sir Richard Branson, Virgin Group Founder and Virgin Hyperloop One Chairman, at the historic vessel Queen Elizabeth 2.
> 
> The launch event was attended by His Highness Sheikh Maktoum bin Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Deputy Ruler of Dubai.

----------


## Airicist

DP World Cargospeed: Event Recap

Published on May 23, 2018




> DP World and the US-based Virgin Hyperloop One introduced their vision for the future of on-demand freight transportation enabled by DP World Cargospeed at an event hosted by Sultan Ahmed Bin Sulayem, DP World Group Chairman and CEO, and Sir Richard Branson, Virgin Group Founder and Virgin Hyperloop One Chairman, at the historic vessel Queen Elizabeth 2.
> 
> The launch event was attended by His Highness Sheikh Maktoum bin Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Deputy Ruler of Dubai.

----------

